# Du möchtest geworben werden ?



## sherylia (3. April 2015)

Guten Tag,

 

ich suche jemanden der geworben werden möchte, egal ob Anfänger oder Erfahrener Spieler.

 

Gold & Sonstiges was am Anfang benötigt wird stelle ich gerne zur Verfügung. 

 

Hintergrund des ganzen ist, das ich jemanden habe mit dem/der ich gemütlich mal ein paar chars hoch leveln kann.

 

Bei Interesse einfach bei Battle.net adden oder hier schreiben. Mehr über mich gibt es bei Interesse

 

Würde mich über Meldungen eurer seits freuen.

 

Battletag: Justin#2786


----------

